# Intermittent Check Engine Light at Highway Speeds



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a 1994 Nissan Altima GXE with 215,000 miles on it. It runs great, but lately I have noticed that when I am driving on the highway at speeds over 55 mph, my check engine light comes on for a couple of minutes and then goes off again. This cylce repeats several times in an hour.

I recently had to bring my car in for NYS inspection and initially failed the smog test for high HC levels. I did a full tune up - plugs, wires, distrib cap, rotor, oil change, air filter - and managed to pass (just).

I have noticed that my mileage seems to be down slightly (from 27 mpg to 22 mpg). I also feel like acceleration is down.

I plan to stop off at an AutoZone or Pep Boys to see if they can read the computer codes for me. Will they be able to get anything useful from a 1994 even if the light is not currently on?

Anything else ring a bell with anyone. I hate seeing that light come on and I don't feel like the car is running 100%.

Thanks,
Marc


----------

